# Rats Sleep All Day When I'm Gone, Party All Night When I Try To Sleep



## Hopethefangirl

Hello there. I came to this site because I saw it had helpful threads about rat behavior, and giving advice about it, and I wanted to ask about a problem I've been having.

I recently got two new rats, two females, and they are lovely. The only problem is, however, that I am usually gone during the day for college classes, and have minimal time to play with these rats and socialize with them (though I try my best) and when I go to sleep, they get active, and it keeps me awake. It's affecting my daily energy, obviously, and making it difficult for me to focus in class. It's also affecting my immune system, as I also started to get sick once I started losing more and more sleep... One of them, younger, and smaller, has warmed up to me a bit and eats out of my hand but the older and larger one is horrified of me and won't even let me look at her before she runs into her hidey hole to avoid me. She's the one causing the most problems with this issue. I've taken away some of the toys in their cage that makes the most noise but she still scampers around and moves things and makes noise.

I was curious as to if there was any way I can train them to sleep at night and play during the day, even if I'm not there all day because I have classes at the college I'm attending. Does anyone have any answers or even advice? I'd appreciate it very much! ;D


----------



## 1a1a

Young female rats, they are like energizer bunnies, go go go, all the time.

No expert but I'm pretty sure we will never convince our little ratty friends to sleep at night. Sounds like they aren't quite tame enough to be allowed free-range time yet, when they are, that will be a good way to tire them out a little. Even with no free range, make a point of waking them up any time you are home during the day. Also, while you are trying to get them use to you, try a carry pouch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruro9ZqL3p8 . 

Have you considered getting them a wheel? (Perhaps a giant silent spinner would be the ticket). 

Also, sounds like you have your rats in your bedroom yes? Any chance you can evict them at night to a different part of the house?


----------



## Hopethefangirl

Unfortunately the rest of my family really doesn't like them enough to allow them to be anywhere except in my room. My stepmother claims to "just not like rodents" so they have to stay in my room, especially when she's home. One of them is warming up to me so she doesn't flip out too much when I pick her up and let her wander around. The other one is still too skittish and I'm trying to take my time with her.

I am however considering getting a bigger cage for them soon so maybe they can run around a bit more.

Last night I also took out a few of their toys, and played music through the night to help me sleep, because I read that some rats enjoy music when it is softly played... and got decent sleep last night, so maybe this will help in the future.

Thank you though, for the input! It's very helpful. I will look into getting a wheel, and also a carry pouch.


----------



## ratjes

If you don't have time in the day, need to sleep at night and hang out with friends I don't see how you can give them quality of life. I would find them another home because you need to think about your health and future career. You cannot put the rats first so that's why I would find them another home and maybe get fish because most rodents are nocturnal.


----------



## Kiko

I can relate to being a sleep college kid. 
A wheel is a small option, a bigger cage is what would help them. If they don't have a lot of space to run around they may get a little crazy, a big cage would help them get more exercise. Also consider getting a big playpen like the one from martins to let them run in for a few hours.

I use the martins playpen and just leave them in it for hours while I do something else....or sleep lol.


----------



## Hopethefangirl

Alright, thank you, very much. I'm glad to hear that a bigger cage would help. I will definitely make sure I can get to a PetCo soon and follow through with that plan!


----------



## ratjes

Kiko said:


> I can relate to being a sleep college kid.
> A wheel is a small option, a bigger cage is what would help them. If they don't have a lot of space to run around they may get a little crazy, a big cage would help them get more exercise. Also consider getting a big playpen like the one from martins to let them run in for a few hours.
> 
> I use the martins playpen and just leave them in it for hours while I do something else....or sleep lol.


But what they mostly need is human interaction and free range time with you. A larger cage cannot give this to them.


----------



## Hopethefangirl

Nobody can perfectly put their pets first. I'm sorry.

I'm trying my best.

I read that it's good to get more than one rat because obviously not everyone can be with their pet every single moment of the day, and what I read said that if you have a busy schedule, you should get two rats because rats get lonely, and to have another rat with them is a good idea if you cannot be with them all the time. I got two with the rat's well-being in mind. I was just going to get one but I didn't want he or she to get lonely so I got two. 

I'm trying my best to give them outside-of-the-cage time and being with them. I just can't be with them every moment of the day. I'm sorry.


----------



## ratjes

An hour free range time with you besides a roomy cage is sufficient I think. Your first post sounded like you couldn't give them what they needed (I thought).


----------



## Hopethefangirl

I am taking them out. They also haven't fully warmed up to me yet. I'm sorry I did not clarify. The younger one is taking a liking towards me so I am taking her out more often and for longer periods of time every day. With the older one I am letting her out for a little bit so she can get more comfortable. I am trying to let them come out and play for a bit long enough for them to explore and look around, and so they can get used to the new environment... But like I said, they aren't fully comfortable with me yet, so...

BUT now that I know that an hour is a good amount of time I will try to aim for that for them, if not a little longer, so I can help them be happy.


----------



## jadeangel

Not trying to criticize, but one thing jumped out at me while reading your posts. Where did you read that about the numbers? (the 1 vs. 2) Just wondering because as several of us can attest to, it's better to have 2, no matter how much time you spend with them since they're extremely social creatures. Lots of breeders and rescues will only adopt in sets of 2 or more for this very reason 

Some advice about their sleep pattern. Wake them up whenever you get home and talk to them/play with them. Most ratties will happily wake up to see their humans and spend time with you (especially if you're putting yummies in their food bowls), and if you wear them out before you go to bed, you'll fall asleep easier. They're usually nocturnal, and even after that I've been awoken by tumbling in their cage, but I can usually fall back asleep pretty quick unless it's the cat who got to close and got his paw nipped that's causing the commotion xD


----------



## Qku.

My rats still do that and I've had them for about a year now. Just like you my rats have to stay in my bedroom. When I had them in the very beginning, I used to get nightmares and wake up constantly from their noise and be scared they were escaping. Or dying, since they used to fight quite a bit the first few weeks. Now I just kind of subconciously filter out the noise and sleep right through it. You'll probably get used to it too, if they don't change their sleeping pattern eventually. The only thing I can come up with is give them enough to play with during the day when you're gone, and give them as much attention as possible when you're back.


----------



## Hopethefangirl

That is very reassuring to know. The anxiety about them escaping rings true for me, because it does scare me and keep me awake. Thanks for the feedback, and relating it to your own experience.


----------



## Zhaneel

An easy way to fit your ratties into your schedule is to just have them out with you (perhaps in a bonding pouch or some such thing) while you're doing homework, chores, or just relaxing. You can get things done and your babies will have time to bond with you.


----------

